# Was Durbkat banned?



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

I was wondering if durbkat was banned from here. And I was wondering WHY he was banned.

mmk thanks.
tessa


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I have no clue why he was particularily banned a few nights ago, but I know the last night he was here he started posting random junk in threads that were off topic.

He's now moved onto others forums.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

Oh I see. Well can I see what he posted? He said that all he said was that in some 180 g tank topic that he asked what fish were going to be in it.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Matters such as these need to be taken up with a super moderator in private.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

flamingonhot said:


> I have no clue why he was particularily banned a few nights ago, but I know the last night he was here he started posting random junk in threads that were off topic.
> 
> He's now moved onto others forums.....


Our loss is there Gain  hehehehe


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

edited................


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

Durbkat did seem a little mixed up in things. Not surprisingly, an entire thread devoted to how much everyone hates you, that is sanctioned by a super moderator, isn't likely to improve a person's behavior. This will typically intensify such behaviors until the individual gets banned. For some reason, that scenario sounds familiar.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Just keep in mind people, he can and is reading this


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I am not one of the supermods but I will speak up here.

Banning someone is a process we go through. It usually is not a snap decision by only one of the mods. We all discuss it and come to a conclusion as a group. 

Each moderator had reasons both good and bad for wanting to keep and get rid of durb. It did not have to do with one specific post. The goal was to keep this quiet from the group as to not discourage him from the hobby. But aparently he has other plans by contacting TessaAndFishes and posting in at least his own forum if not others about the ban. And as he states himself on his own forum this is not the first forum he has been banned from. 

As far as we are concerned the deal is finished and there is no more to talk about good or bad. It is just a unfortunate incident.

We wish him the best in his future aquatic adventures and as strange as it sounds for just banning someone we have no hard feelings against him.

With that said, The topic is finished and lets get back to fish.


----------

